

Don't let the beer get warm: Iterate - bcx
http://blog.olark.com/dont-let-the-beer-get-warm-iterate

======
listic
There's a lesson to learn here.

By the way, a thing about your product: How do I "monitor" visitors and why so
few? (i.e is 200 visitors completely over the top?)

~~~
mjpizz
thanks! I think it's a lesson learned by many...

and regarding monitoring: that number is just a concurrent limit on visitors
you can see in your IM buddy list at a time. We're working on better wording,
so thanks for that feedback.

------
tjmaxal
There are several studies out there showing why multitasking at any level is a
bad idea. If it doesn't work on a personal level then it probably won't work
on a corporate level.

~~~
thunk
I don't think that's a safe conclusion to draw. One of the benefits of a
corporation is that it _can_ multitask, in some proportion to the number of
people involved.

~~~
tjmaxal
In the Article they were a company of only four people.

------
billclerico
congrats guys - the new site looks awesome.

~~~
bcx
Thanks Bill, need to drop by we-pay it's been a while.

~~~
jolan
Good read, new site does indeed look great.

Digging the "we love developers" image. May have to steal it. :)

------
myoung8
the new landing site looks great, well done

